# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Nevoja e njohjes se gegnishtes si subjekt i gjalle gjuhesor

## Sofi _

_Perdorimi politik i shqipes nuk e zvetnoi shpirtin e saj, mbasi edhe ne ato kushte vijoi me u krijue nji letersi klandestine, e krahas shqipes se kongreseve te partise, perdorej nji shqipe edhe ne burgjet e Burrelit e te Spacit, krahas formulave te thata te Zerit te Popullit, qarkullonin barcoleta antikomuniste prej Shkodret ne Gjirokaster_


_Editorial i revistes Hylli i Drites, Shkoder_

Ne fillimin e viteve90, me rramjen e komunizmit, u shfaq ne skene problemi i gegnishtes, e cila ishte likujdue ngutshem gati njizet vjet ma pare prej nji Kongresi qe udhehiqej nga nji vullnet i forte politik.

Sot shumica e shqipetareve, nuk njehim ketu idhtaret e atij Kongresi, e kane kuptue se 1972 shenjoi nji thyemje  me traditen. Kete gja shoqnia shqiptare e ka ndie randshem ne keto kater dekada, sidomos  tue humbe aftesine e shijimit  te pasunise shpirtnore  te tradites sone.

Standardi iu largue se tepermi letersise se tradites, tue nxjere ate shume shpejt ne pension dhe tue e lane lexuesin ne meshiren e fatit.

Per nji popull qe kishte dale prej mesjetet ne vitin 1912 do te ishte fatale zbuemja e klasikeve  te letersise dhe mendimit shqiptar si Faik Konica, Gjergj Fishta, Lumo Skendoja, Vicens Prenushi, Branko Merxhani. Bernardin Palaj, dhe kethimi i te tjereve si Naim Frasheri, Vaso Pasha, Sami Frasheri, Luigj Gurakuqi, ne funksione kalimtare te nji epoke qe mtonte me zbehe cdo vlere te maparshme. Zbuemja e te pareve, sidomos e klerikeve veriore, vinte si rrjedhoje e identifikimit  te gjuhes se tyne me botekuptimin qe ata shprehnin ne veprat e veta. Gegenishtja identifikohej keshtu ne nji fare menyre me boten e vjeter, anmike te epokes  se re. Ky thjeshtezim i ceshtjes do te conte drejt vendimeve arbitrare  e te pa peshueme qe pergatiten atmosferen e Kongresit.

Edhe ridimenzionimi i aradhes te dyte te shkrimtareve, erdhi si pasoje e mesianizimit politik te sistemit komunist, i cili donte me e paraqite vetveten ne tanesi, si ne formen ma te nalte drejt se ciles ishte pri, me ose pa vetedije, pjesa ma e mire  e prodhimit shpirtnor te se kaluemes.

Mohimi i tanesishem apo heqja dore prej ketij continuum-i shpirtnor me visarin e se kaluemes, ne emen te nji fillimi te ri, ishte shenje e nji totalitarizimi  barbar.

Zbraztine e krijueme nuk mund te mbushnin gazetaret dhe shkrimtaret e letersise se realizmit socialist. Kete gja lexuesi shqiptare e kuptoi me intuite dhe nder te gjithe shkrimtaret  e kohes vecoi talentin dhe vlerat artistike te Ismail Kaderese, i cili per cudi vijoi me thithe ne vepren e tij leksikun dhe nganjihere edhe fleksionet e  gegnishtes. Me gjithe kete ramje, asht e pa pranueshme ideja e nji gjuhe shqipe totalitare, mbasi predikati percakton nji fushe te kufizueme perdorimi dhe nuk ka karakter  gjitheperfshires. Ne qofte se shqipja mbas vitit 1972 do te ishte ba nji gjuhe totalitare, atehere  shqiptaret duhet te ishin te gjithe te nderkryem, gja qe nuk asht e vertete.

Perdorimi politik i shqipes nuk e zvetnoi  shpirtin e saj, mbasi edhe ne ato kushte vijoi me u krijue nji letersi klandestine, e krahas shqipes se kongreseve te partise, perdorej nji shqipe edhe ne burgjet e Burrelit e te  Spacit, krahas formulave te thata  te Zerit te  Popullit, qarkullonin barcoleta  antikomuniste prej Shkodret ne Gjirokaster.

Problemi i gjuhes kishte me qendrue edhe po te mos bahej fjale aspak per gegenishten, mbasi standardi ka tregue se perballe ndryshimeve rranjesore  te shoqnise shqiptare, perballe hapjes  se saj  te gjithanshme, nuk ka force  me perballue as trysnine e jashtme  dhe as  zhvillimin e mbrendshem. Pamjaftushmenia e tij nuk vjen vetem prej mangesive objektive ne studimin e gjuhes amtare ne shkollat tona, por edhe prej ngurtesimit dhe karakterit  refraktar te vete standardit, i cili asht mbylle ne kukullen e rregullave te shumta  e te perjashtimeve edhe ma te shumta tue pre rranjet  e gjalla me gjuhen e popullit. Para pak vitesh i vuna ne dukje kryeredaktorit te nji prej te perkohshmeve tona, i  cili spranon kurrsesi me botue gegnisht dhe nuk e msheh urrejtjen patologjike ndaj gegnishtes, se ne faqen e pare te se perditshmes se tij kishte vu nji titull te gabuem: Tri mjeke nen hetim. Per cudine teme, ai jo vetem nuk e pranoj  lajthitjen, por nguli kambe se ishte ne rregull, madje shtoi se kishte konsultue  edhe fjalorin e  gjuhes shqipe edhe titulli ishte i drejte.

E pashe se ishte e kote me i spjegue se ne gjuhen shqipe numerori  tre ka dy gjini  dhe se rregullat e perkimit te emnit me mbiemnin nuk gjinden ne fjalor por dikund tjeter. Ne fund  e lashe ne qetesine e vet te patrazueme, mbasi e di mire  se masterat njivjecare, qe univerzitetet e shumta amerikane i ofrojne, bullgareve, kazakeve, shqiptareve, maqedonasvenuk  e zavendesojne kurre studimin e gjuhes amtare ne shkollen tetevjecare.
Mund te themi se prej vitit 1972, per shkak te pengeses se politikes gjuhesore per nji hapje ndaj te folmeve edhe idiolekteve, gjuha shqipe merr fryme me nji mushkni, e dobesia e saj asht ndie fort mire ne keto dekada qe i asht dashte me thithe blozen e tymin e pseudo-kultures qe prej shume kahesh ka depertue edhe tek ne.

Por standardi nuk asht tjeter vecse gjuha e burrokracise, se paku keshtu po na e paraqesin pasuesit e tij. Ata qe shprehen keshtu nuk jane krejt  te sinqerte, mbasi standardi asht norma e shqipes, e cdo menyre tjeter perdorimi asht jashte kesaj norme, mandej deri para njizet vjetesh trajtohej si e jashteligjshme.

Tue u nise prej kesaj norme  edhe nji gazetar ka mbete pa e marre vesh se numrori tre ne gjuhen shqipe ka dy gjini, mundet me e bojkotue  gegenishten.

Sot u themi idhtareve te Kongresit, e vetmja menyre  per me kerkue mbajtjen e statu-quo-se nuk asht shenjtnimi  i nji mbledhjeje me natyre politike-gjuhesore, por vetem aspekti funksional i standardit.
Po kush ka  sot guxim e ndershmeni intelektuale me pohue  se ky standard asht i mjaftueshem, i plote dhe i pershtatshem per te gjithe shqipefolesit?
Kongresi i Drejteshkrimit i vitit 1972, ma  fort  se nji akt  gjuhesor, qe nji akt mbi gjuhesor, madje nji akt kufizues, i udhehequn prej nji mendesie jashte gjuhesore. Mbigjuhesor qe qendrimi i gjuhetareve qe me hir e me pahir firmosen rezoluten, dhe e kuptojme se nuk mund te vepronin ndryshe, ndersa ne nji nga lozhat e salles ku zhvillohej Kongresi rrinin hijerande vete Enver Hoxha dhe Mehmet Shehu. Jashtegjuhesore ishte prania, jo thjesht fizike, e dy udheheqesve komunista, por e orientimit te qarte politik per marrjen e hapit  fatal dhe vendimtar.

Sigurisht qe kjo gja kishte nji te mire  funksionale, mbasi zgjidhte formulat teknike per perdorimin e shqipes, tue kerkue nji emnues te perbashket e tue e unjisue gjuhen ne nji nivel elementar te zhvillimit te saj. Letersia zotnuese e kohes ishte ajo e realizimit socialist, e cila, tashma dihet, nuk shquhej per zhvillimin e formave gjuhesore te nalta e per nji stil te perpunuem. Ne kete kontekst nuk moren pothuajse aspak parasysh mendimet relativisht te ndryshme qe dolen ne pah gjate diskutimeve paraprake, tue konfirmue keshtu bazen politike qe drejtonte ate process. Gjithcka u krye  me ngut, madje vendosja se cilet dhe sa emna do ti perkisnin gjinise asnjanese u ba rrokupuje per mungese  kohe!!!

Nuk mundet me i ardhe ne ndihme pasuesve te Kongresit asnji analogji me standarizimin e dhunshem te gjuheve tjera, mbasi nuk mund te mendohet si e vlefshme analogia legis  me nji akt te dhunshem ligjor, kudo e kurdo qe te kete ndodhe ai. Aq ma teper qe ky akt, ne keto dekada, nuk ka dhane frytet e deshirueme ne asnji pikepamje.

Sot nuk mjafton ma njohja e gegenishtes si nji subjekt historik, por duhet edhe njohja e saj si nji vlere aktuale. Ne gjashte dekadat e fundit, studimi e njohja e saj  si nji subjekt historik, ka qene e pashmangshme, mbasi dokumentet e para  dhe kryesore te shqipes i perkasin gegenishtes.
Por, i pyesim mohuesat e saj, a ka ndonji  ndryshim mes gegenishtes dhe latinishtes, e cila studiohet vetem ne aspektin e saj historik? Pse duhet qe gegenishtja te studiohet sikur te ishte nji gjuhe e vdekun, ne nji kohe qe ajo flitet e pasunohet prej perdorimit tue nise prej malsive te Elbasanit e deri ne lugine te  Presheves!?

Kurse pasuesit dhe mbeshtetesit e gegenishtes, sidomos ata qe jane gjuhetare te mirefillte, i pyesim: cka keni ba ju konkretisht ne keto njizet vjet per te? Sa studime, sa glosare, sa gramatika i keni kushtue  gegenishtes se sotme e perdorimit te saj? A nuk e dini se gegenishtja nuk mbeshtetet tue shkrue ne standard, dhe se nji gja e tille asht nji kundershti ne vetvete? Ne qofte se mundeni  me shkrue e nuk shkrueni gegnisht, nuk jeni moralisht ne naltesine e duhun te  cashtjes, ne qofte se nuk dini me shkrue, atehere kjo asht edhe ma keq!

Kemi nevoje per nji diskutim te hapun rreth gjuhes shqipe, per nji njohje te gegenishtes si subjekt i gjalle gjuhesor, per nji standard te ri e te qendrueshem, jo te mbeshtetun ne diskutime sektare por gjuhesore, te udhehequn prej nji  fryme  ndertimtare, tue braktise dogmatizmin e mosprekjes se nji standardi qe jane mundue me e ngulite per njizet vjet  dhe qe asht  crranjose  keqas  per njizet te tjera.

Ne kushtet e reja gjeopolitike asht i nevojshem nji standard i qendrueshem dhe ma perfaqsues i realitetit gjuhesor shqiptar, e nji standard jetegjate duhet  te mbeshtetet ma shume ne parimin morfologjik, pse ajo qe  do te arrihet me fryme  shkencore duhet te jete nji vlere e pacenueshme  prej perdorimeve te perditshme  te gjuhes, pse gjithsesi gjuha shqipe (jo standardi i 1972) asht nji vlere ma e nalte  se  gegenishtja, por pa te ama nuk asht e plote.

(Dhetor 2010)

----------


## -BATO-

Rrofsh o Sofi se na ke hapur sytë me këto tema! Po të kërkosh te forumi i gjuhës do të gjesh nja 100 tema me këtë subjekt. Kur isha moderator këtu disa tema të njëjta i mbylla, disa i bashkova e disa e janë të hapura, po kishte shumë dhe nuk mbarova me to. 
Sa për këtë temë që solle, këtyre zotërinjve u duhet bërë e qartë vazhdimisht se nuk ka gjuhë sallatë dialektesh dhe kur vendoset një standard që mësohet në të gjitha shkollat, nuk ndryshohet më.

Meqë jemi te gjuha, më bëri përshtypje ky titulli që ke shkruar. Kush të ka thënë ty që të gjitha fjalët e titullit fillojnë me shkronjë të madhe? Në Amerikë e ke mësuar ti këtë shqipe? Mësoje që fjalët e titullit nuk fillojnë të gjitha me shkronjë të madhe, ndërsa në abëcë kemi dhe shkronjën ë.

----------


## Sofi _

Shume i nderuari BatUa  :buzeqeshje: 

Ne lidhje me perseritjen e materialit: une kerkoj te falur, dhe nese levizja e temes shihet e vendit prej moderuesve, nuk kam per t'u ankuar. 

Ne lidhje me titullin: eshte thjesht copy-paste e titullit sic ishte postuar diku, huazuar nga 'Hylli i Drites".

Ne lidhje me gjuhen e zgjedhur e njehsuar me '72: mendova se diskutimi rreth gjuhes nuk i ben dem kujt, aq me teper qe ne forum, me sa kam vene re, diskutimet e shkembimet e opinioneve nxiten e mirepriten. 

Ne lidhje me pikepamjen time mbi ceshtjen e gjuhes standart e letrare: personalisht, pamvaresisht se jam rritur ne te ashtu-quajturin dialektin tosk, e shoh gjuhen standart te se tashmes si gjuhe te ngrire, te ngurte, e jo shume organike. Madje me teper se gjuhe letrare eshte gjuhe....e realizmit socialist (sic shprehet dhe autori). Gjuhe zhargon. Ky eshte mendimi im dhe e shoh te arsyeshme ta shpreh ne kete teme mendimin mbi ngurtesine e kesaj gjuhe. Nuk kerkoj te bind askend me force.

Nese lexon median shqiptare ne Shqiperi (por dhe ne Kosove), ve re se folesit (e shkruesit) e shohin pothuajse me te lehte te huazojne prej gjuheve te huaja se te perdorin fjale te ashtu-quajtura dialektore ne opinionet etj te tyre. 

Ne lidhje me "Hylli i Drites": une nuk pretendoj te jem mbi ata qe kontribuojne ne kete publikim, dhe kjo ne shume aspekte. Sdq. person/i/at qe shkruajne me siper hedhin nje 'ftese', si me thene, per diskutim, e kjo aspak e dhunshme a politike. 

tung

----------


## -BATO-

> Shume i nderuari BatUa


Shkruhet: Shumë i nderuari Bato! 

Ti po më dukesh si Rina me emër tjetër.  :buzeqeshje: 




> Ne lidhje me gjuhen e zgjedhur e njehsuar me '72: mendova se diskutimi rreth gjuhes nuk i ben dem kujt, aq me teper qe ne forum, me sa kam vene re, diskutimet e shkembimet e opinioneve nxiten e mirepriten.


Debatet e panevojshme nuk kanë asnjë të mirë, sepse standardi është një gjë e përfunduar. Po të lexosh dhe temat e kaluara, do të shohësh që në këto debate ka vetëm shfryrje inati të disa veriorëve ndaj jugorëve.




> Ne lidhje me pikepamjen time mbi ceshtjen e gjuhes standart e letrare: personalisht, pamvaresisht se jam rritur ne te ashtu-quajturin dialektin tosk, e shoh gjuhen standart te se tashmes si gjuhe te ngrire, te ngurte, e jo shume organike. Madje me teper se gjuhe letrare eshte gjuhe....e realizmit socialist (sic shprehet dhe autori). Gjuhe zhargon. Ky eshte mendimi im dhe e shoh te arsyeshme ta shpreh ne kete teme mendimin mbi ngurtesine e kesaj gjuhe. Nuk kerkoj te bind askend me force.


E kuptoj që për ty dhe disa të tjerë është e ngurtë, sepse nuk e njihni dhe aq mirë.  Ti nuk e njeh mirë dhe në kaq sa ke shkruar, gjysmat e fjalëve i ke shkruar gabim. Që të bëhesh mjeshtre e fjalës dhe të kesh rrjedhshmëri në të folur e në të shkruar, duhet të lexosh shumë.




> tung


Çfarë është tung? Tungjatjeta?

----------


## Sofi _

> Shkruhet: Shumë i nderuari Bato! 
> 
> Ti po më dukesh si Rina me emër tjetër.


Foli Bat*U*a hahaha Nuk eshte e mundur qe me kete emer fisnik qe mbart te mos kesh pak humor. Nga anet e mia thuhet: Bato-Batua, Safo-Safua etj



> Debatet e panevojshme nuk kanë asnjë të mirë, sepse standardi është një gjë e përfunduar. Po të lexosh dhe temat e kaluara,* do të shohësh që në këto debate ka vetëm shfryrje inati të disa veriorëve ndaj jugorëve*.


S'ka pse te jete keshtu....



> E kuptoj që për ty dhe disa të tjerë është e ngurtë, s*epse nuk e njihni dhe aq mirë.  Ti nuk e njeh mirë dhe në kaq sa ke shkruar, gjysmat e fjalëve i ke shkruar gabim.* Që të bëhesh mjeshtre e fjalës dhe të kesh rrjedhshmëri në të folur e në të shkruar, duhet të lexosh shumë.


Hahahaha Fjalen 'standard' e kam shkru 'standart' se po ta vesh re ashtu shqiptohet. S'ka rendesi, dhe te lutem mos me bej te qesh prape se do me duhet te te paguaj per gjithe kete mund te derdh  :ngerdheshje: 





> Çfarë është tung? Tungjatjeta?


eh..

----------


## drague

Bato eshte shume i rrepte.kujdes

----------


## Sofi _

^ Bat*U*a kshu?  :ngerdheshje: 

ps: Bato, mos u merzit, bej shaka  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kanina

ka nje problem me kete standartin. mire qe kritikohet por puna eshte se si do tia bejm per te vendosur nje standart tjeter qe tu pelqej pales tjeter. te vendosim dialektin geg per standart?!! nuk do kisha kundershti sikur te ishte vendosur qe ne fillim. puna eshte qe nuk eshte vendosur dhe ta vendosim tani i bie te bejm nje hap prapa. e dyta mire qe u dashka te vendoset gegnishtja per standart sepse paska qene e padrejte por nese vendoset gegnishtja nuk eshte e padrejte njesoj per toskerishten. si i bie ketu qe te behet cfare te jet e drejt per juve dhe per te tjeret pune e madhe se eshte e drejt apo e padrejt. 
me pak fjale duam sduam nje dialekt do vendosej per standart te dy bashke nuk i ben dote. piken me te venshtire e ketyre dy dialekteve ku nuk perputhen fare me njeri tjetrin eshte paskajorja. e cila o vendoset sipas dialektit geg(i cili e ka ne disa nen forma te tjera te pa pperputhshme me njera tjetren) ose do e vendosim sipas dialektit tosk. pervec pastaj dhe disa aspekteve te tjera edhe ato te paperputhshme. sido qe ta vendosim i bie e drejt per njeren pale dhe e padrejt per palen tjeter. fati na coi te dialekti tosk meqe enveri ishte tosk apo ndoshta ka qene nje vendim me nja baeze me te mire se kaq. sido qe te jete seshte faji jone qe diktatori sishte nga veriu sepse po te ishte nga veriu me siguri do ta kish vendosur gegnishten per standart. nga nje ane ndoshta shyqyr qe ishte nje diktator dhe vendosi nje standart sepse ne edhe sot e kesaj dite do ishim duke punuar me dy standarte. 
nuk e di po flitet shpehs se gegnishtja u vra nuk u lejua me ne letersi etj. nuk e di per kohen e monizmit por une ne shkoll kam ber bashk me naim frasherin edhe gjergj fishten(e shkruar pikerisht ne gegnisht origjinal) pashko vasen etj. nuk e di pse thuhet qe eshte vrare gegnishtja me sa di une ska ligj dhe asnje norem qe te ndaloj nje shkrimtar te botoj nje pune letrare ne gengisht. me sa di une gegnishtja smund te perdoret vetem ne shkrimet zyrtare te administrates dhe ine institucione shteterore. pastaj kudo mund te perdoret dhe te shkruhet. ne qoftese nuk ju del kaq ateher une mendoj se ju thejsht po tregoni egoizmin tuaj dhe po e trajtoni toskerishten sikur te jete ndonje serbishte apo greqishte e cila po asimilon gegnishten. mos harroni nje gje te pakten se kushdo qe te jete standarti ai gjithsesi eshte shqip dhe nuk del nga linjat e shqipes.

----------


## iLirjam

Kto lloj gjërash mua më duket të pa spjegushme,,më duken si degëzime përcarse,,pa patur asnjë lloj nevoje!!

Gjuha Geg,,Egziston në të folur,,në të shkruajtur,,ka egzistuar c´do her,,dhe askush nuk e ndalon të vazhdoj egzistencën e saj,,ashtu si gjuha Tosk,,

as Gjuha Tosk,,nuk ësht kjo Gjuha Standarte që Përdorim,edhe në Tosk ka disa lloje djalektesh,,ashtu si dhe në Geg,,

Por un Gjuhën e Standartizuar e shikoj si dicka krejt Tjetër,,që ska të bëj me Tosk Apo Geg!

C´do Qytet ne Shqiperi e ka djalektin e vet,,,që e evulon në mynyrën e vet.
por standarti mbetet dicka e Përbashkët!

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Eshte shume e thjeshte kjo pune.
A e kupton dot gegu gjuhen stardarte bashke me dialektin tosk? 

PO --me te madhe bile. 

A e kupton dot tosku dialektin geg? 80% JO . 

Nuk u vendos per sport gjuha standarte duke u bazuar ne dialektin tosk. 

Geget neper zonat e tyre akoma skuptohen dot me njeri-tjetrin e jo me dava te kuptohen me palen tjeter. Ndersa per tosket ska pengesa te tilla. 

Pika ju gegve . Kaq merak u paska ngel kjo  gje. Duhet te na kishit falenderuar me shume per kete gje ne fakt.  :ngerdheshje:  . C'fare ju japin tosket ,merreni se eshte bereqet per juve.

Jemi me te perparuar ne ketej nga anet tona. 

No offence btw  :ngerdheshje:  .

----------


## Sofi _

> .. ne qoftese nuk ju del kaq ateher une mendoj se *ju thejsht po tregoni egoizmin tuaj dhe po e trajtoni toskerishten sikur te jete ndonje serbishte apo greqishte* e cila po asimilon gegnishten. mos harroni nje gje te pakten se kushdo qe te jete standarti ai gjithsesi eshte shqip dhe nuk del nga linjat e shqipes.


Kanine, une po e marr te mireqene qe me keto fjale po me drejtohesh mua, por mund ta kem gabim e ndoshta ti u drejtohesh autoreve te shkrimit. 

Nese e kam kuptuar shkrimin drejt, nuk behet fjale per permbysje te standartit te tanishem, por per rishikime. Autoret po thone se shume vendime jane marre dhe 'ne vrap e siper', a thua se njehsimi i nje gjuhe dy-dialektore ishte ceshtje urgjente; si pasoje ka shume mangesi. 

Nuk eshte aspak e vertete se nje dialekt eshte inferior a i huaj kundrejt tjetrit, por e verteta eshte se menyra e njehsimit ka pase mangesi....dhe rrjedhoja per gjuhen shqipe...

----------


## jarigas

> Kanine, une po e marr te mireqene qe me keto fjale po me drejtohesh mua, por mund ta kem gabim e ndoshta ti u drejtohesh autoreve te shkrimit. 
> 
> Nese e kam kuptuar shkrimin drejt, nuk behet fjale per permbysje te standartit te tanishem, por per rishikime. Autoret po thone se shume vendime jane marre dhe 'ne vrap e siper', a thua se njehsimi i nje gjuhe dy-dialektore ishte ceshtje urgjente; si pasoje ka shume mangesi. 
> 
> Nuk eshte aspak e vertete se nje dialekt eshte inferior a i huaj kundrejt tjetrit, por e verteta eshte se menyra e njehsimit ka pase mangesi....dhe rrjedhoja per gjuhen shqipe...


....dhe as topi s'e luan!!

----------


## puroshkodran

> Eshte shume e thjeshte kjo pune.
> A e kupton dot gegu gjuhen stardarte bashke me dialektin tosk? 
> 
> PO --me te madhe bile. 
> 
> A e kupton dot tosku dialektin geg? 80% JO . 
> 
> Nuk u vendos per sport gjuha standarte duke u bazuar ne dialektin tosk. 
> 
> ...


hehe

po i'u pergjigje mandej bahesh anti-toske...

----------


## xhori

se marr vesh pse sillen shkrime te tilla, cfar duan te thone qe eshte bere gabim  qe eshte bere nje gjuh e perbashket per gjith truallet shqiptare?

----------


## symphony

> se marr vesh pse sillen shkrime te tilla, cfar duan te thone qe eshte bere gabim  qe eshte bere nje gjuh e perbashket per gjith truallet shqiptare?


Si i thonë në shumës truallit shqiptar o Xhori?

----------


## xhori

> Si i thonë në shumës truallit shqiptar o Xhori?


nuke e dij

----------


## symphony

> nuke e dij


Troje, o Xhori, trojet shqiptare. (:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Disa e kuptojne shume gabim permbajtjen e kesaj teme dhe mesa duket nuk e kuptojne çfare kerkohet me rishikimin e standartit, ose me e keqja, nuk duan ta kuptojne, duan te bejne te paditurin.

Une nuk besoj se "geget" po kerkojne qe standarti i gjuhes Shqipe te jete dialekti gege, por ata kerkojne qe te rishikohet edhe njehere standarti aktual, dhe ne te te futen disa fjale te dialektit gege, te cilat do te pasuronin gjuhen mjaf dhe jane fjale te kuptueshme per te gjithe. 
Tashme qe po behet dhe standartizimi i abetares per te gjitha trevat Shqipfolese, mendoj se eshte e domosdoshme edhe rishikimi i standartizimit te gjuhes shqipe. Ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni, flitet ne dialektin gege. Prandaj, me rishikimin qe duhet bere, duhet mare parasysh dhe ky fakt, ashtu siç duhet mare parasysh qe atje duhet te shkojne urgjentisht rregullat e drejteshkrimit (ketu behet fjale per perdorimin e shkronjave gj,q, xh, ç apo ndonje shkronje tjeter), si dhe duhet pastruar fjalori i tyre nga turqizmat apo sllavizmat qe ekzistojne per shkaqe qe te gjithe i dime.

Desha te shtoj dhe diçka tjeter ketu. Dokumenti i pare i shkruar ne Gjuhen Shqipe, vjen nga gega, nese e keni harruar. 

Gjithashtu jam kundra atyre qe gega e kupton tosken por toska nuk e kupton gegen. Lerini kto endrra, gjithkush mund te kuptoje nese do te kuptoje diçka. Madje, kjo eshte nje arsye me shume qe duhet rishikuar standartizimi, sepse duhet thelluar njohja me ne rrenje e gjuhes Shqipe ne teresi. Sot neper shkollat ne jug te vendit, mund te kete mesues me bollek qe nuk kuptojne dot poezite e Gjergj Fishtes, novelat apo poezite e Migjenit, ashtu siç mund te kete shume mesues ne veri qe nuk arrijne te kuptojne dot shkrimet publicistike te Faik Konices, poezite e Lasgush Poradecit etj etj. Mos te flasim pastaj per nxenesit. Kjo eshte nje situate teper e rende per kulturen e popullit Shqiptar ne pergjithesi. 

Ne ndergjegjien time kjo eshte e papranueshme. Besoj se keshtu duhet te jete edhe ne ndergjegjien e shume atdhetareve te cilet se bashku, duhet te ndergjegjesojne pushtetaret, gjuhetaret dhe cilatdo institucione qe duhet te bejne rishikimet e nevojshme.

----------


## kutje

Gjuha shqipe STANDARDE,ashte SALLATA SALLATA,dhe kurgja tjeter.PA AFTESIA E GJUHETAREVE DHE SHKRIMTARE LAIK HOXHALLARE NA SOLLI KET GJUHE TE MJERANAVE QE PO E PERDORIM QE HUMBE TOTALISHT GJUHA SHQIPE.AS QEN E ASE LANGUE.

----------


## -BATO-

Nuk ka gjuhë sallatë dialektesh. Të gjitha shtetet zgjedhin një dialekt dhe e bëjnë gjuhë zyrtare. 

Pasi vendoset një standard dhe mësohet në të gjitha shkollat, ai nuk ndryshohet më.

----------

